# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed Heat



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Publisher:* Electronic Arts
*Developer:* Ghost Games
*Erscheinungsdatum:* 08.11.2019


Offizielle NFS Heat Website

Generelles über NFS Heat

Willkommen in Palm City

Wagen Tuning

Wagen Handling

Wagenliste

Achievements


Übersicht der Editionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ewiJJe_nYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04KPiGmC7Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed 2019*

Wenn es wieder von Ghost Games kommt, kann man es eh wieder in der Pfeiffe rauchen. 
Von daher sind die Erwartungen eher mal gering. Die Kuh wird zu Ende gemolken - und gibt die Kuh keine Milch mehr, ist eh klar, was EA als nächstes macht.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Lexx (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed 2019*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die Kuh wird zu Ende gemolken - und gibt die Kuh keine Milch mehr, ist eh klar, was EA als nächstes macht.


Zache-Kuhfleisch-Lasagne?

Sinngemäß anzunehmen...


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed 2019*

Der Countdown läuft

Need for Speed


----------



## ak1504 (14. August 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed 2019*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. August 2019)

RTX machbarkeitsstudie von EA!?
ein titel ausschließlich für NVIDIA ab 2070 aufwärts..


----------



## ak1504 (14. August 2019)

Am Tage auf abgesperrten Strecken und nachts gegen die Cops scheinbar. Die Tag Szenen haben mich sehr an Pro Street erinnert was ich sehr gut fand. #cantwait 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ewiJJe_nYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (14. August 2019)

Von Reddit (Ben Walke von DICE/Ghost/EA):




> By now you’ve seen the reveal trailer _(that's it above)_ and your mind is surely spinning with a number of questions and thoughts, let’s scratch that itch a bit.
> 
> Your freedom flows under the veil of darkness, but it comes with a risk. Where there is a risk, there is a reward, so it’s your call.
> 
> ...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. August 2019)

Mal schauen, ob es Ghost Games diesmal schon wieder gegen die Wand brettern, oder ob sie die Kurve kriegen. Nachdem die letzten NfS-Teile ja sogar von der Fachpresse in der Luft zerrissen wurden, kann das ja nicht mehr lange so weiter gehen. Immerhin arbeiten die für EA. Wir wissen alle, was passiert, wenn ein Entwicklerstudio bei EA in Missgunst fällt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Galford (15. August 2019)

Gibt eine Collector's Edition ohne Spiel (z.B. bei Amazon):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Polestar ja eher hässlich. Hätten sie lieber die Corvette genommen.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04KPiGmC7Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (19. August 2019)

Mal schauen wie es wird. Sieht sehr nice aus.


----------



## Galford (19. August 2019)

Wagenliste und Achievements sind auf der offiziellen Homepage zu finden.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (20. August 2019)

EDIT2:
Jetzt doch als Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzOpMAkI5VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



IGN US:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EDfKDYvDu0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT (3):
Der Live-Stream ist zu Ende, der Stream als Video online, aber ohne den deutschen Stream von heute Mittag. Es gibt aber von IGN US trotzdem ein Gespräch zu NFS, jetzt bei ca. 1:10:30 (zumindest bis sie die ersten 55 Minuten wegschneiden)


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2019)

Ja nice hab ich Bock drauf


----------



## Galford (20. August 2019)

7 Minuten Gameplay von IGN:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iLU0rkXaK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gameplay von einem Entwickler spielt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnsXdMUn9g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cM4L8cRXXhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2019)

Hier noch was in deutsch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvpwY2ayBqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2019)

Nochmal in ausführlich:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gYMwX8lvQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2019)

Übersicht der Editionen in Post 1 ergänzt...


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (23. August 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant. Da hat Toyota aber nochmal zurückgerudert. Der erste Tweet, dass sie ja praktisch kein illegales Street-Racing promoten wollen und nur deshalb nicht in NFS:Heat sind, ist nämlich ziemlicher Bullshit. Denn das wäre keine Erklärung, warum Toyota-Fahrzeuge auch in den meisten Rennsimulationen fehlen, denn da geht's ja um regulären Motorsport.

Letztlich ist die Realität simpler, denn es sieht einfach danach aus, dass sie scheinbar einen exklusiven Deal mit Polyphony/Grand Turismo abgeschlossen haben, der vermutlich sehr lukrativ für Toyota ist. Erinnert mich an diesen damaligen bescheuerten Exklusivdeal von Porsche mit EA. Zum Glück gibt's den nicht mehr. Toyota sollte ebenfalls auf den Trichter kommen, dass diese Exklusivdeals die eigene Marke nicht unbedingt weiterbringen.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2019)

Hier mal der Eindruck zum Gamescom Build vom guten Kuru, seines Zeichens Weltrekordhalter in MW 2005 der auch tagtäglich stundenlang durch NFS Games zockt:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECyJNdTfuTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2019)

Dev Interview





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKjf6LqakPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2019)

Jemand auf Reddit hatte mal etwas Langeweile und hat aus den ganzen Videos wo halt immer die Mini Map zu sehen ist die Heat Map fast komplett zusammengesetzt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2019)

Ersteindruck vom rAii der Pixelhelden Teil 1:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOljQhN2Og0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2019)

Teil 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRrSBCkhdrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2019)

Need for Speed HEAT GAMEPLAY - Is the HANDLING Perfect??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rcgPHe379g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (30. August 2019)

Sind die kaputten (ja, das ist für mich kaputt) Texturen aus Payback wieder zurück?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist zwar die Texturqualität der Straße sogar in den Trailern negativ aufgefallen (z.B. bei einer Szene am Start eines Rennens, bei der die Autos noch standen), aber irgendwie hatte ich doch auf besseres gehofft. Okay, das ist jetzt nur ein Screenshot und der Winkel ist nicht besonders günstig. Aber zumindest diese Textur ist grauenhaft - oder ist das ein Screenshot aus der Heat Studio App?
Mag ja sein, wenn man in dem Spiel schnell fährt und die Texturen durch Motion Blur verwischen, dass man da nichts mehr im Detail sieht, ich würde aber trotzdem behaupten das gute Straßentexturen wie z.B. in FH4 das grafische Gesamtbild doch deutlich verbessern. Und was ist mit Leuten die Screenshots erstellen wollen? Die müssen zunächst mal schauen, dass ihnen eine schlechte Textur nicht das Bild versaut.


----------



## ak1504 (6. September 2019)

*UNDER THE HOOD: THE HANDLING MODEL*

Under the hood: The Handling Model


----------



## onlygaming (7. September 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *UNDER THE HOOD: THE HANDLING MODEL*
> 
> Under the hood: The Handling Model



Ist bestimmt wieder viel Bla bla sieht in den Trailern wieder so nach Brake to Drift aus. Das Fahrzeug reagiert einfach schon so komisch auf Lenkbewegungen.


----------



## ak1504 (8. September 2019)

Ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal denn ich war mit dem in Payback schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2019)

Nochmal für alle Fans der deutschen Sprache 

*Wagen Handling*

Unter der Haube: Das Handling-System


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2019)

Galford schrieb:


> Sind die kaputten (ja, das ist für mich kaputt) Texturen aus Payback wieder zurück?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War bei 2015 auch nicht so toll der Untergrund. Auf jeden Fall weit hinter Horizon 4 was Texturauflösung angeht.

Jay auf Twitter: "Mountain meet ups - Ventura Bay, 2015 / Had to dig through the archives for this one ✨… "


Aber mal sehen wie es dann am eigenen PC ausschaut am Ende. Beim neuen Grid wurde auch viel merkwürdig schlechtes Videomaterial und Bilder veröffentlicht bzw. erlaubt zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2019)

*UNTER DER HAUBE – LEISTUNGSTUNING*

Unter der Haube – Leistungstuning


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe eine nette E-Mail von EA bekommen. Darin stand:



> *Need for Speed HEAT*
> 
> *Biturbo: der deutsche Sound zum Spiel*
> 
> Out now: Sieh dir das adrenalingeladene Musikvideo zum neuen Song „Biturbo“ von Bausa und Zuna an. Die lokale Musikkooperation zu Need for Speed™ Heat heizt mit getunten Karren aus dem Spiel, die ihr in der NFS Heat Studio App nachbauen könnt, urbanem Ferropolis Setting und dem passenden Sound ein.​




Hier ist ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus dem Video mit Bausa und Zuna in Aktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Wer das Video ganz sehen will, wird es sicher selber auf Youtube finden können.



​


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Map:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und genauere Infos zu Map:
*[FONT=var(--ea-theme-typographic-headings-font-family)]Under the Hood: Our Best World[/FONT]​
*Normalerweise postet hier ak1504 die neusten News, aber mir hat das gerade jetzt gut reingepasst, und die Map interessiert mich immer mit am meisten. Eine gute Map ist mir jedenfalls wichtiger als zig diverse optische Tuning-Möglichkeiten für die Autos.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe auf die deutsche News gewartet die hat wie immer auf sich warten lassen.


*UNTER DER HAUBE: UNSERE BESTE WELT*

Unter der Haube: Unsere beste Welt


----------



## ak1504 (15. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcrgZl2nPKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (17. Oktober 2019)

Need for Speed™ Heat: PC-Systemanforderungen – Offizielle EA-Website



> Wollt ihr bereit sein, um in Need for Speed™ Heat durchzustarten, sobald es diesen November erscheint? Hier sind die Anforderungen, die euer PC erfüllen muss, damit ihr auf den Straßen von Palm City alle Grenzen niederbrennen könnt.
> 
> Um die Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen, braucht ihr eine 64-Bit-Version von Windows 7, 8.1 oder 10, eine Radeon HD 7750, GeForce GTX 650 oder gleichwertige Grafikkarte, 8 GB RAM und einen Prozessor mit 4,0 GHz.
> 
> ...





Das Witzige dabei ist, dass ganz kurz im Fließtext stand "Für das optimale HD-Erlebnis mit 1080p bei 60 Frames pro Sekunde benötigt ihr* 32* GB RAM". Bei der englischen Version waren es natürlich auch zunächst 32 GB. Fallen Order lässt grüßen, wobei das allerdings auf einer anderen Engine läuft.​


----------



## onlygaming (21. Oktober 2019)

Laut den ersten "Reviews" / Meinungen von Youtubern soll es ja doch ganz gut sein. Ich warte mal die ersten Meinungen der Presse nach Release ab und schau dann mal ob ich es mir hole.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2019)

Interessant wie sich manche immer um Meinungen anderer scheren 

Ich bild mir meine eigene...


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2019)

1 Monat Origin Access Basic gratis = 10h NFS Heat antesten 


https://help.ea.com/de/help/account/login-verification-and-origin-access/


----------



## onlygaming (22. Oktober 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Interessant wie sich manche immer um Meinungen anderer scheren
> 
> Ich bild mir meine eigene...



Wenn ich keinen Zugriff auf das Spiel habe schaue ich mir halt das an was Youtuber dazu sagen. Ich will mir aber auch nicht zuviel vom Spiel spoilern. War bei z.B. GTA 5 so, bei RDR 2 auch. Ich habe mir rein gar nichts zu RDR 2 angeschaut außer screenshots. Das Game wird aber zu 100% gegönnt, da die Kritiken eindeutig sind. Ich mag es halt nicht wenn ich schon viel über ein Spiel weiß, ich entdecke es lieber selber 





ak1504 schrieb:


> 1 Monat Origin Access Basic gratis = 10h NFS Heat antesten
> 
> 
> https://help.ea.com/de/help/account/login-verification-and-origin-access/




Das ist echt praktisch danke für den Tipp!


Und ich muss den Kram einfach nur aktivieren, und dann krieg ich am / ab dem 1. November ein Monat Gratis dieses Access?


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2019)

So wie es da steht ja.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

*Need for Speed™ Heat Official Launch Trailer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4Q3uh2RaZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

Falls wer die NFS Heat Design App genutzt hat und seinen besten Wagen im Trailer sehen möchte kann das tun 

The Heat Wave Is Here


Knapp 13k Custom Trailer bereits am Start:

NFS Heat Studio


----------



## Galford (28. Oktober 2019)

Das wertet den eher mittelmäßigen Launch-Trailer deutlich auf und ist wirklich gut umgesetzt.​
​Der PreLoad über Origin ist übrigens seit heute 18:00 Uhr verfügbar, zumindest für Origin Access Premier (und ich gehe ich mal davon aus auch für sonstige Vorbestellungen(?)), und wiegt ca. 26,35 Gb. ​​


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Knapp 13k Custom Trailer bereits am Start:



Wow jetzt sind es schon 130000 Oo

Würde mich echt interessieren welche Technik dahinter steckt.

EDIT: Naja scheinbar rendert man für jeden einfach mal den Trailer neu xD


----------



## ak1504 (31. Oktober 2019)

*Tag und Nacht in NFS Heat*

Tag und Nacht in Need for Speed Heat


----------



## Galford (31. Oktober 2019)

Der Soundtrack ist ja so gar nicht mein Fall. 90-95% davon ist für mich einfach Müll für die Ohren. Aber hey, es gibt sicher jemand, der den Soundtrack super findet.


Edit: Es gab ein Update für das Spiel / den Preload. Das Spiel belegt jetzt 30,7 Gb auf meiner SSD (Origin ist bei mir auf Englisch, falls es einen Unterschied macht).


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2019)

*Unter der Haube: Story und Charaktere von NFS Heat*

Unter der Haube: Story und Charaktere von NFS Heat


----------



## ak1504 (2. November 2019)

*Die Karte von Palm City in NFS Heat*

Die Karte von Palm City in Need for Speed Heat


----------



## onlygaming (5. November 2019)

So mein "Memberzugang" ist da, jetzt wird Heat geladen, an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an dich ak1504 ohne dich hätte ich die Aktion verpasst


----------



## Galford (5. November 2019)

Ich kann es noch nicht wirklich erklären, aber bis jetzt packt mich das Spiel nicht sonderlich. Es ist..... okay - vielleicht auch noch "gut". Ich spiel das Spiel über Origin Access Premier und bin gerade Level 24, und mir geht es jetzt schon immens auf die Nerven, wie sehr ich darauf angewiesen bin hauptsächlich bei Nacht zu spielen, um Reputation im anständigen Maße zu verdienen. Was da als Feature verkauft wurde, ist für mich eher eine Bürde. Aber gut, im Moment kommt es mir jedenfalls so vor - vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung im späteren Spielverlauf noch.


----------



## onlygaming (5. November 2019)

Ich hab aktuell irgendwie keine Events ,die am Tag hab ich alle gemacht und das einzige Nacht Event ist ab LVL 7 , bin aber erst LVL 2 . Muss man da schon so hart grinden?


Gefällt mir aber aktuell ganz gut

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (5. November 2019)

Beim ersten Spielstart habe ich weder das Preisgeld für Rennen am Tag noch die Reputation für die Events bei Nacht gutgeschrieben bekommen. Ein Neustart des Spieles hat geholfen. Was schon ein ziemlich dämlicher Bug war (ich war auch nicht der einzige Spieler mit diesem Bug). Wenigstens hab ich es relativ schnell gemerkt. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran?​


----------



## onlygaming (5. November 2019)

Bin dann nach einem Event auf Level 3 gekommen und hatte neue Events. In der Nacht ging es dann richtig, M3 E30 mit 250 PS und ich hatte erst Heat 2... dachte ich okay hau ich mal ab und mach noch Events.... pustekuchen.... Heat 3....... Heat 4...... Heat......5 ich dachte oh nein das war es, hatte auch schon 2 Repairs genommen. Hatte dann aber Glück das sich 2 irgendwo verfahren hatten und ich flüchten konnte. DAS war echt nice und hat fun gemacht!

Dann bin ich direkt auf REP 10 gekommen und habe das Trail Limit erreicht. hatte irgendwie 40 000 Punkte in der Nacht gemacht  Morgen mal die restlichen Events machen aber ich bin eigentlich überzeugt, mir macht es viel spaß.


----------



## Neo84x (6. November 2019)

Bestes NFS seit langem...kein Vergleich zu NFS 2015 und Payback. Endlich auch ein besseres nachvollziehbares Handling der Fahrzeuge. 
Payback war nur auf den ersten Blick hübsch, doch bei Heat haben sie noch ne Schippe draufgelegt. Die Details der Fahrzeuge, lackierungen, der Sound, das Handling sowie eine annehmbare Story in diesem Teil...und sehr viele tolle Autos sowie ein sehr sehr Umfangreiches optisches sowie anpassbares Tuning.  
Sehr gefällt auch der freiwählbare Tag\Nachtmodus, so kann ich selbst entscheiden wann ich was machen möchte. 

Call of Duty hat dieses Jahr bewiesen das es besser geht wie Jahre zuvor und Ghost Games zieht perfekt mit.
Es macht sehr viel Spaß.

Was noch immer so ist wie zuvor, ist dass das Spiel wohl mit ner (auch leicht) Übertakteten Gpu nicht klarkommt, und früher oder später sich das Spiel aufhängt mit Directx Error Device Removed (Graka) sonst ist aber alles gut von der Performance sowie Gameplay.
Zum Glück nicht mehr diese extrem nervigen Ruckler wie bei Payback.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Bin dann nach einem Event auf Level 3 gekommen und hatte neue Events. In der Nacht ging es dann richtig, M3 E30 mit 250 PS und ich hatte erst Heat 2... dachte ich okay hau ich mal ab und mach noch Events.... pustekuchen.... Heat 3....... Heat 4...... Heat......5 ich dachte oh nein das war es, hatte auch schon 2 Repairs genommen. Hatte dann aber Glück das sich 2 irgendwo verfahren hatten und ich flüchten konnte. DAS war echt nice und hat fun gemacht!



Bei mir ist es mehr Glück als können oder sonstiges, ab Heat lvl.3 den Cops erfolgreich zu entkommen. Ich finde die agieren sehr aggressiv aber auch intelligenter wie zuvor. Es macht Spaß, keine Frage, aber mit viel Schweiß und viel Frustration


----------



## V3CT0R (6. November 2019)

Läuft das ganze mal endlich ohne Framelock? Ich warte mal wieder ab und kaufe es dann für 15 Euro.
Kein Bock mehr auf diese unfertigen Vollpreisspiele.


----------



## ak1504 (6. November 2019)

Ich denke Framelock gabs zuletzt 2013 bei Rivals. Und wer sagt das es unfertig ist ? lol


----------



## V3CT0R (6. November 2019)

Unfertig: Das bezog sich auf alle neueren Spiele, bezüglich "Day-One-Patch" usw...


----------



## Galford (7. November 2019)

Gut, ich muss zugeben, meine Meinung zu Spiel hat sich doch verbessert. Ich bin jetzt auf Level 50. Erschien mir die Fahrphysik am Anfang noch als recht unbefriedigend, hat sich das allerdings deutlich geändert, denn mit einem schnelleren Auto macht es auch mehr Spaß (Offroad-Rennen habe ich allerdings nicht intensiv gespielt). Auch Palm City gewinnt mit den Zeit an Charakter - je mehr ich erkunden, umso mehr mag ich die Spielwelt, allerdings war es sicherlich keine Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Das Aufleveln war auch nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet, und ging dann mit ein paar erfolgreichen Nächten mit großen Rep-Gewinnen auch wesentlich schneller als zunächst gedacht. Jetzt geht es für mich bei Nacht noch darum die Ultimate Tuning-Teile freizuschalten.


----------



## V3CT0R (8. November 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich denke Framelock gabs zuletzt 2013 bei Rivals. Und wer sagt das es unfertig ist ? lol



"The combination of speed effects and (HDR) lighting is amazing and atmospheric - with a fairly constant *image refresh of thirty frames per second*. Only when you stand still does the lack of details on things such as shop premises stand out."
Auf Gamestar gelesen (sie haben die Bewertungen von NfS Heat zusammengefasst...


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2019)

Gibt keinen auf PC. Wieder mal super geschrieben von anderen humans. Sollte man vielleicht erwähnen das man von Kosnole labert.


----------



## Galford (8. November 2019)

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, warum ich das Spiel noch groß bei Nacht fahren soll? Die Ultimate und Ultimate+ Teile sind freigeschalten, und können somit auch direkt gekauft werden. Die Heat 3 und Heat 5 Events haben inzwischen auch alle ein Häkchen dran (zumindest ist mir bisher keine Neues untergekommen). Zwar müsste ich weiterhin Teile gewinnen können, aber ist es nicht schneller einfach bei Tag Geld zu verdienen und die Teile zu kaufen (wenn es da Auto erfordert)? Okay, meine Crew ist noch nicht auf Level 50, also kann ich noch Rep dafür verdienen. Aber wenn das auch vorbei ist?


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2019)

Ich werde nie verstehen wie man sich ein Game in 3 Tagen so wegsuchten kann ^^ Aber ich spiele irgendwie auch nicht nur um es zu beenden... Schön die ganzen Wagen genießen, rumheizen und tagelang im Lackeditor hängen


----------



## V3CT0R (9. November 2019)

Schön geschrieben, AK1504 

Geht mir genau gleich - Kampagne hat 10h? Cool, dann werd ich wohl in 30 fertig sein...


----------



## Galford (9. November 2019)

Erstens, kaum gesagt, ist tatsächlich ein Heat Rennen aufgetaucht, dass ich noch nicht gemacht habe. Und zweitens liegt wohl ein Missverständnis vor: ich habe zwar bei Nacht fast alles gemacht (ein Drift-Rennen ist teilweise verbuggt), aber bei Tag gibt es noch einiges zu tun, z.B. den größten Teil der Offroad Rennen, aber auch noch einige Drift- und normale Rennen Edit: sowie Time-Trials. Die Frage ist nur, ob an einem Punkt es zum Problem wird, das Tag und Nacht im Bezug auf Geld und Rep so aufgeteilt sind - ich will es jetzt noch nicht ganz abschätzen, da sich meine Meinung dazu immer wieder etwas ändert, und ich wohl erst ein Fazit treffen will, wenn alles wirklich durch ist.

Allerdings werde ich wenig Zeit im Lackierungen verbringen, denn ich bin einfach nicht kreativ. Für mich war es schon schwer genug für die Starcard bei FH4 auf Design(er)-Rang 5 zu kommen (geht bis 20). Mir macht es einfach keine großen Spaß da lange rumzudoktern.


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2019)

Bin ich zu blöd oder kann man die Tastenbelegung vom Controller nicht ändern?!


----------



## chaotium (9. November 2019)

nope hab auch gesucht, kannste nicht ändern. 

ALso ich find das game echt gelungen,  aber manchmal ist die KI schon bescheuert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2019)

Gestern hab ich auch meine ersten paar Runden gedreht (aktuell Level 15):
1. Spiel macht Spass. 
2. Musikauswahl ist auch nicht meins, allerdings nervt es bis jetzt noch nicht.
3. Schade dass es keinen SLI-Support mehr gibt aber SLI ist ja am Aussterben.
4. Heat verträgt deutlich weniger OC auf der wassergekühlten Titan X-M  wie andere Spiele (rein vom PT her wäre noch reichlich Luft nach oben).



Nachtrag:
Wollte mal wissen wie Heat auf meinem 1090T mit der 980 No-Ti läuft > startet nicht mal.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2019)

mir geht das driften auf den sack. Gehste nur kurz vom Gas ,weil die Kurve das veträgt, und dann wieder aufs gas, zack drift. 
Das nervt so


----------



## ak1504 (10. November 2019)

Dann bau ein Grip Build und mach Traktionskontrolle an. Is das so schwer ?


----------



## DARPA (10. November 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> nope hab auch gesucht, kannste nicht ändern.



Also sowas kann ich wieder nicht verstehen. Ging doch in NfS 2015 auch und sollte heute Standard sein.

Auch das Leistungs Tuning ist für 2019 ziemlich billig gemacht. 
Die Kategorien bei Motor  
Kurbelwelle, ECU, Auspuff, Kühlung.
Ich mein, wenn die mit nem Begriff wie Kurbelwelle anfangen, dann denke ich an Kolben, Block, Nockenwellen, Ventile, Ansaugbrücke... So wat
Aber nein, dann gibts Kurbelwelle Pro und Kurbelwelle Sport und Elite und schlagmich tot. Und Kühlung Pro und Kühlung Sport und Elite und .... 

Bei den Motor Swaps haben sie es ja auch gut hinbekommen. Die Voransicht, wo man dann schonmal den Sound hört.
Überhaupt die Einstellung vom Auspuff Sound ist ne gelungene Neuerung.


Ansonsten macht es Bock. Handling gefällt mir ganz gut. Sound eh.


----------



## Galford (10. November 2019)

Es ist doch nur ein Arcade-Racer - da ist das Performance-Tuning mMn völlig ausreichen. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir nochmals das 2015er NFS anschauen: je nach Kategorie gibt es da auch Sport (S), S+, Racing (R), R+, Performance (P), P+ und Elite.
Das man den Motor austauschen kann, ist immerhin schon einmal eine Verbesserung. Aber ich mach jetzt hier kein Vergleich im Detail - darf sich gerne ein anderer die Mühe machen herauszuarbeiten, was sich seit NFS2015 im kleinesten Detail geändert hat.


----------



## chaotium (10. November 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dann bau ein Grip Build und mach Traktionskontrolle an. Is das so schwer ?



Ne seit NFS Hot Pursit kommt immer wieder der scheiss drift quatsch. Die Gegner driften teilweise bei mini kurven, wo eigentlich voll gehen.
Kann man das einfach mal sein lassen EA?


----------



## ak1504 (10. November 2019)

Dann bleiben dir wohl nur noch die alten NFS Games oder Forza.

Ich wünschte es würde noch PGR oder Midnight Club geben. Beim einen fehlt das Studio und beim anderen hat man kein Interesse mehr da ja genug Spieler Milliarden in GTA Dollar pumpen -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2019)

Habt ihr einen guten Tipp wie man sich die Cops vom Leib hält?

Ab Stufe 3 wird's richtig schwierig oder hab ich einfach ein zu langsames Auto (Mitsubishi Evo Bewertung 320)?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboy (11. November 2019)

Kann mir mal einer erzählen warum das Spiel meinen Loki. Rumbelpad 2 nicht erkennt?. Bei den alten geht es doch auch.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. November 2019)

Wie schaut es bei euch mit der CPU Last aus. Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Videos gesehen in denen die CPU ganz schön gefordert wird.
Hier ein von einem R9 3900X der es in 1440p ultra nich schafft eine RTX 2080Ti auszulasten. CPU Auslastung mit 60% bei einem 12 Kerner........ganz schön happig.
YouTube


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2019)

Zocke mit meinem Faltserver (siehe Signatur):
Hab auf allen 8 Kernen über 85% Last anliegen, allerdings hab ich HT deaktiviert da sonst nur Xeon 1 belastet wird und ich so deutlich geringere FPS hab.

So wie es aussieht kann Heat maximal mit 8 Threads umgehen, da wenn ich HT aktiviere und er eigentlich 16 Threads nutzen könnte bleibt es bei 8.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2019)

Loverboy schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erzählen warum das Spiel meinen Loki. Rumbelpad 2 nicht erkennt?. Bei den alten geht es doch auch.



Steinalte Spiele unterstützen auch steinalte Hardware ^^


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei euch mit der CPU Last aus. Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Videos gesehen in denen die CPU ganz schön gefordert wird.
> Hier ein von einem R9 3900X der es in 1440p ultra nich schafft eine RTX 2080Ti auszulasten. CPU Auslastung mit 60% bei einem 12 Kerner........ganz schön happig.
> YouTube



Beim 9900K gehen alle Threads bis auf 50% Auslastung. Das ist schon ordentlich, schaffen nicht so viele Games.

Auflösung UHD x 0.8
Alle Regler auf Anschlag

Hänge aber ohne Framelimiter permanent im GPU Limit. Also Auslastung kein Problem.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2019)

Naja mit solcher Hardware ist das kein Wunder. Was aber empfohlen ist von EA damit liegt man bei bis zu 80% Cpu Auslastung bei Heat und das geht mal gar nicht zumal 2015 und Payback da die Hälfte weniger verbraucht haben.

Ok ich hab zeitweise bis zu 90% mit vsync und 95-100% ohne in Heat.

Wer zu dem Problem auch kommentieren möchte um der Sache mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen: CPU load 95 - 100% - Answer HQ


----------



## chaotium (11. November 2019)

Äh wenn sich jemand mit der Frostbite Engine auskennt, der weiß dass die mal gerne die CPU auslastet.
Bei BF5 zB hab ich auch ne Auslastung von ca70-80 Prozent. Das ist bei der Spiel Engine durchaus üblich.

Ich hab nen 8700K bei 4,5 GHz bei einer schönen auslastung von 60-80 Prozent. Manchmal auch mehr. Aber 100 Prozent hatte ich 
noch nie...


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2019)

Scheinbar hast du meinen Post dort nicht gelesen. Kein anderes NFS mit Frostbite oder jedes andere Frostbite Game das ich spiele hat auch nur annähernd solche schlechte Performance durch zu hohe CPU Auslastung. Payback und andere Frostbite Games liegen da bei rund 45% also der Hälfte.


----------



## Neo84x (12. November 2019)

Das Schadensmodell wird doch immer kritisiert (von den meisten Review Möchtegern Magazinen) und frage mich warum die den Lesern so frech ins Gesicht Lügen? Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass sich die meisten Reviewer kaum mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt haben, und voreilig den negativ Stempel aufdrücken. Denn bei Heat ist es so, je nach Schadensgrad des Autos, wird der Schaden auch mehr oder weniger sichtbar, so das am Anfang nur einige Kratzer vorhanden sind und es dann übergeht von zerplatzten Scheiben und Verformungen sowie runterhängende Teile. Es gibt dann sogar Schadensgeräusche (quietschender Keilriemen) Sowas ist mir bei Forza nicht bekannt und sowas wird aber natürlich nicht erwähnt in den Reviews, was ich wirklich schlimm finde. Hauptsache Need for Speed schlecht bewerten. Für mich ist Heat, der beste NFS Teil seit langem und gefällt mir sogar besser wie Forza Horizon. Auch in Sachen Grafik und Details braucht sich Heat nicht vor Horizon verstecken, wie es ja so oft erwähnt wird.


----------



## Galford (12. November 2019)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon einmal seine Crew gewechselt? Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, dass die eigene bisher verdiente Rep nicht mit für die neue Crew übernommen wird? Kann das zufällig jemand beantworten? Und es geht wirklich um die komplette eigene bisher verdiente Reputation - ganz wichtig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2019)

Weiss einer was das Motorenwarnsymbol auf der Minikarte dass auf dem eigenen Auto ist bedeutet? 

Taucht meistens bei Heat-Stufe 4 auf.


----------



## Galford (13. November 2019)

Hättest du einen Screenshot gemacht. Meinst du etwa das Symbol, das erscheint, wenn du gerade ein High Heat Event Level 3 oder 5 abgeschlossen hast? Dann steht das Symbol dafür das du ein Performance-Teil erhalten hast und du dies dringend zur Garage bringen solltest. Oder du meinst etwas anderes, weil das Symbol taucht nicht einfach so bei Heat 4 auf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2019)

Das Symbol taucht entweder bei Heat 3 oder 4 auf. Sieht aus wie ein gelbes Motorwarnsymbol und es hat eine Stromzeichen in Form eines Blitzes drauf.

Ist möglich dass es bedeutet dass man schon ein paar Kill-Switch-Angriffe abbekommen hat?
Ich geb den Cops meistens einen mit wenn die neben mir sind.

Heute Abend kann ich ein Foto davon machen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2019)

Hab ein Foto davon gemacht (Screenshot wollte irgendwie nicht ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist Pink und nicht Gelb


----------



## Galford (15. November 2019)

Das ist genau das Symbol, welches ich auch gemeint habe. Du wirst doch wissen müssen, ob du ein High Heat Event Level 3 oder 5 gefahren bist? Ich habe das Symbol nie einfach so bekommen. Geh auf die Map bei Nacht, such nach einem High Heat Event 3 oder 5 (brennender Reifen als Symbol), spiel bis Heat Stufe 3 oder 5, fahr dann hin und schließ das Rennen ab - dann sollte da Symbol auftauchen. Sollte es andere Möglichkeiten geben, dass das Symbol erscheint, wüsste ich gerne wie.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2019)

Danke für die Info.

Wusste nicht das Gewinnteile aus High Heat Events auf der Minikarte angezeigt werden.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (15. November 2019)

Nun, das Symbol klebt doch auf deinem Auto. Soll wohl ein Hinweis sein, dass du das Teil nicht verlieren solltest, und du dir überlegen solltest ob du nicht jetzt in die Garage zurück kehren willst, anstatt noch weitere Rennen zu riskieren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Tuning-Teil verlierst, wenn die Cops dich schnappen, was ich aber nicht ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2019)

Ich finde das Symbol an diesem Ort störend wenn man nach dem Heat 3 Event auch noch das 5 Event fährt.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. November 2019)

Hat einer von euch nen Plan ob es abgesehen vom Screenshot ne moeglichkeit gibt, Bilder InGame zu machen? Also so ala Payback diesen Fotomodus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2019)

B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch nen Plan ob es abgesehen vom Screenshot ne moeglichkeit gibt, Bilder InGame zu machen? Also so ala Payback diesen Fotomodus?


Ja, gibt es:
Mit Gamecontroller den rechten Analogstick kurz drücken für Schnappshuss und lange drücken kommt man in den Schnappschuss Pro Modus. 

Tastenkombination mit Tastatur weiss ich nicht.


----------



## B4C4RD! (17. November 2019)

Habs gefunden, danke!  

Ich bin seit letzter Nacht auch im 50er Level angekommen, gibts schon irgendwo irgendwie ne "Nachricht" wann's weiter geht?


----------



## Galford (17. November 2019)

Ich hatte mich am Freitag dazu entschlossen, jetzt doch noch die letzten beiden Achievements anzugehen ("Complete 5 / 25 events online with other Players"), obwohl ich vorher eigentlich immer solo gespielt habe und ich mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch oft "zu alt" fühle, um mich online über andere zu ärgern. Positiv war zunächst, dass ich auf nur einen einzigen Schubser und Drängler gestoßen bin, und alle anderen fair gefahren sind, was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass auch noch KI mitfährt. In Payback war es jedenfalls zum Release dazu im Vergleich absolut grauenhaft (ohne KI damals) - da bin ich damals fast nur auf Spieler getroffen, die gerammt, einen von der Straße gedrängt und als Bremsklotz benutzt haben. Ich muss fairerweise sagen, dass ich in Payback nicht sooo oft gegen andere gefahren bin, aber der kleine Eindruck hier bei Heat war immerhin mal positiver.​
Das Problem ist allerdings: sind es wirklich nur maximal 16 Spieler? Das ist arg schwach. Ich frage mich außerdem, warum es Spieler gibt, die statt solo lieber online spielen, aber trotzdem keine Einladung zu einem Rennen annehmen, und man sogar sieht, wie sie ein Rennen starten, aber eben nicht mit anderen. Dann sollen sie doch gleich im Solo-Modus spielen. Ich hab zwar jetzt meine 25 online Events voll, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, es hätte weit schneller gehen müssen. Bei Forza Horizon 4 sind es, glaub ich, 72 Spieler - das sollte man bei Heat deutlich aufstocken. Oder auch nicht, weil ich jetzt eh wieder in den Solomodus wechsele. Aber das waren meine 5 Cents zur Online-Erfahrung.​


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2019)

Need for Speed Heat - Update 1.4

NFS Heat - Update 1.4 - Answer HQ


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2019)

*Tuning Tipps und Tricks*

Tune deinen Wagen, um in Need for Speed™ Heat schneller voranzukommen


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2019)

Community Mananger Max Myrus via Twitter:

_"NFS Heat launched 4 weeks ago on Origin Access, and we'd appreciate your thoughts and feedback.

We've created a Community Survey which should take about 5 minutes to complete.

Thanks in advance - and feel free to spread the word."_

Need for Speed Heat Community Survey - December 2019


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2019)

*Need for Speed Heat - Update 1.5* 

Need for Speed Heat - Update 1.5 - Update notes - needforspeed - Reddit


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe sehr oft beim Laden eines Rennens einfach nur noch ein schwarzes Bild, und es scheint auch im Spiel nicht weiterzugehen. Die Musik läuft, aber Tasten drücken bewirkt nichts. Wenn ich ALT+ENTER drücke, damit ich in den Fenstermodus wechsle, oder auch das gleiche umgekehrt, sieht man kurz das NFS-Heat-Ladelogo rechts unten, aber auf dem Schirm tut sich sonst nichts. 

Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich hab einen Ryzen 3600 und eine RTX 2060 Super, Treiber sind für alles auf neuestem Stand.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich kenne das Problem, hatte das aber nur einmal. 

Kann darum auch nicht sagen, warum oder wieso.

Auffällig finde ich aber meine CPU Temperaturen bei dem Spiel, so heizt weder RDR2, noch FH4. Vielleicht hilfts, ansonsten haben wir wohl nur eine Nvidia GPU gemeinsam. 
Treiber sind auch aktuell hier.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem, hatte das aber nur einmal.
> 
> Kann darum auch nicht sagen, warum oder wieso.
> 
> ...


 Ich hab inzwischen 7-8 mal neu gestartet, auch den PC; und es passiert aktuell bei der nächsten Kampagnen-Mission, zuvor aber auch schon bei anderen Rennen, die bei einem anderen Versuch wiederum dann doch luden.


Ich meine es ist erst seit dem letzten Update. Ich hab das Spiel nicht lange, 11h Spielzeit, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es erst seit 3-4 Tagen passiert. Ich hatte es davor ein paar Tage nicht gespielt, und vor 3-4 Tagen, als ich wieder mal spielen wollte, gab es ein Update.

Die Temperatur kann nicht das Problem sein IMHO, denn es passiert stets nur beim Laden eines Rennens, auch wenn ich nur 1 Minute nach Laden des Spielstandes das Rennen starte. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber Zb 20 Min problemlos rumfahren.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2019)

Wende dich mit dem Problem bitte an das offizielle Forum dort gibt es einen entsprechenden Bereich


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wende dich mit dem Problem bitte an das offizielle Forum dort gibt es einen entsprechenden Bereich



Aber für so was ist doch auch dieses Forum da     warum soll ich nicht erst hier fragen, bevor ich extra in ein neues Forum gehe? Könnte ja ein bekanntes Problem sein, dass die PCGH-Gemeinde schon kennt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2019)

Mit den zwei letzten Patches habe ich nie gezockt, aber unter 1.2 und 1.3 hatte ich dieses Verhalten mehrfach teilweise auch während des Fahrens.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber für so was ist doch auch dieses Forum da     warum soll ich nicht erst hier fragen, bevor ich extra in ein neues Forum gehe? Könnte ja ein bekanntes Problem sein, dass die PCGH-Gemeinde schon kennt.



Das offizielle Forum ist Welten größer, eventuell ist das Problem schon bekannt und weil hier keine Entwickler sind die dieses dann auf dem Schirm haben. 

Bei Problemen/nötigem Support zu einem Game sollte das offizielle Forum immer Anlaufstelle Nr1. sein m.M.n.

Und ich würde in beiden Bereichen deutsch und englisch schauen und ggf. reporten.

Need for Speed™ Heat | Forum | EA Answers HQ | DE

Need for Speed™ Heat | Forum | EA Answers HQ | EN


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2019)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das offizielle Forum ist Welten größer, eventuell ist das Problem schon bekannt und weil hier keine Entwickler sind die dieses dann auf dem Schirm haben.
> 
> Bei Problemen/nötigem Support zu einem Game sollte das offizielle Forum immer Anlaufstelle Nr1. sein m.M.n.
> 
> ...


 Danke, habe ich inzwischen gemacht, aber ich dachte halt: wieso nicht erst hier im Sammelthread fragen, bevor ich auf Englisch nicht alles klar rüberbringe (in den dt. Foren ist ehrlich gesagt wenig los) - es könnte ja jemand hier das Problem schon kennen?   Ich wusste nicht mal, ob ich mich im Forum bei EA noch extra registrieren muss... 

@A-Meier: beim Fahren hatte ich es nie, sondern ausschließlich beim Rennen-Laden. Bei Kampagnen-Rennen sieht man noch den Schriftzug des Missions-Namens, dann schwarz. Bei "normalen" Rennen ist es direkt schwarz. 


Ne Frage zum Game: sollte man erst viel Geld sammeln, oder erst "Ruf", oder ausgewogen?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne Frage zum Game: sollte man erst viel Geld sammeln, oder erst "Ruf", oder ausgewogen?



Wenn dir das Spiel Spaß macht ausgewogen.
Wenn du zügig durchkommen willst fokussierst du dich erst auf den Ruf.
Da gibt es Bereiche in der Spielwelt, in denen man easy Heat 5 aufrecht erhalten kann und seine Punkte immer weiter boosten kann. (Speedtraps und Sprünge) Wenn man 1-2x über ne Million Ruf heimfährt ist man Ruckzuck LVL 50. 
Die Rennen tagsüber sind für mich der eigentliche Grindanteil in dem Spiel.

Also, man ist selbst seines Glückes Schmied. Ich empfehle die ausgewogene Variante, so hat man am längsten Spaß. Da der MP-Teil nicht so doll ausgereift ist, ist nach der Karriere nicht mehr so viel zu tun. Also lieber genießen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Spiel Spaß macht ausgewogen.
> Wenn du zügig durchkommen willst fokussierst du dich erst auf den Ruf.
> Da gibt es Bereiche in der Spielwelt, in denen man easy Heat 5 aufrecht erhalten kann und seine Punkte immer weiter boosten kann. (Speedtraps und Sprünge) Wenn man 1-2x über ne Million Ruf heimfährt ist man Ruckzuck LVL 50.
> Die Rennen tagsüber sind für mich der eigentliche Grindanteil in dem Spiel.
> ...


ach ja, da fällt mir noch ne Frage ein: Hat "Heat" mit dem Gesamtlevel zu tun, oder ist das eine Stufe, die man sich beim Fahren nachts aufbaut, bis man entweder zum Tag überwechselt, das Spiel beendet oder von der Polizei geschnappt wird? Da ich im Moment gar nicht mehr (sinnvoll) spielen kann, kann ich es nicht selbst einfach nachprüfen


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, hast du vermutlich Recht. 

Das Heat LVL ist praktisch wie die Sterne (Fahndungslevel) in GTA V, zum Rest ja (Nachts aufbauen), ja (zum Tag wechselt) und ja (vorbei wenn einen die Cops schnappen).

Entscheidender ist aber, das es ein Multiplikator für die Nachts erfahrenen Punkte ist, was sicher schon bekannt war aber oben nicht mit aufgeführt war.


----------



## JanJake (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. 

Habe auch schon ein paar Tage NFS Heat und eine schöne 5700XT und dazu ganze 3 Monitore und Eyefinity. 

Problem ist, das Spiel startet damit gar nicht erst. Schalte ich es ab, dann geht es ohne Probleme, aber das ist eben nicht der Sinn der Sache wie ich finde. 

Gibt es in dem Spiel eine Config oder ähnliches, das ich das Spiel dazu zwischen kann eben mit meiner Bildschirmauflösugn zu startet?


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2020)

*UNTER DER HAUBE: JANUAR-UPDATE*

https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/need-for-speed/need-for-speed-heat/news/under-the-hood-january-update


----------



## ak1504 (28. Januar 2020)

*Januar Patch*

NFS Heat - January Update - Update Notes : needforspeed


----------



## Galford (28. Februar 2020)

Positiv ist auf jeden Fall, dass es mit dem neuen Update (3. März) auch neue Events geben wird, und nicht nur neue Autos. Wer weiß schon wie viele Updates es überhaupt noch für das Spiel geben wird. Da freue ich mich auf neue Events sogar doppelt, weil mehr echter Spielinhalt ist mir immer willkommen. Die neue Autos, schön und gut, aber damit nur die altbekannten Events fahren zu können, wäre mir nicht genug.

*Unter der Haube: Maerz-Update

*


Spoiler



*Wie wir bereits in der Januar-Ausgabe von "Unter der Haube" angedeutet haben, treffen mit dem nächsten Update am 3. März weitere Wagen per Schwarzmarktlieferung ein.​

Schwarzmarktlieferung*

Wir stellen vor: Raziel – Underground-Autohändler, der seine Geschäfte sowohl wegen des Geldes als auch des Nervenkitzels betreibt. Er wird in diesem Update zwei Wagen importieren: ein funkelnagelneues Modell, das ihr mit Echtgeld kaufen könnt, sowie eine kostenlos erhältliche Variante eines bereits vorhandenen Wagens.

Um diese Importwagen zu fahren, müsst ihr sie einfach nur bei einem Frachtcontainer in Port Murphy abholen. Ihr startet dadurch eine kleine Geschichte rund um den jeweiligen Wagen, in deren Verlauf euch Raziel um einige Gefallen bitten wird – wofür ihr im Gegenzug Belohnungen erhaltet. Schließt ihr die Herausforderungen ab, winken euch Optiktuning-Teile für euren neuen Wagen, Charakter-Outfits und zum Wagenthema passende Effekte (z.B. Neons). Ihr werdet im Laufe der Ereignisse außerdem neue Events entdecken, die ihr wiederholen könnt, sobald ihr sie im Rahmen der Schwarzmarkt-Herausforderung abgeschlossen habt.

Beachtet bitte, dass ihr die durch die Schwarzmarktlieferung erhältlichen Wagen erst abholen könnt, wenn ihr eine bestimmte REP-Stufe erreicht habt. Während der kostenlose Wagen ab REP-Stufe 20 verfügbar ist, kann das käuflich erhältliche Modell ab REP-Stufe 30 abgeholt werden*. Unser Ziel dabei war es, die Stufe möglichst so festzulegen, dass eure Fortschritte zu Beginn des Spiels von Bedeutung sind, ihr aber Zugang zu dem Wagen erhaltet, bevor ihr ins Endgame kommt.
*
Lebensqualität-Verbesserungen*

Abgesehen von neuen Wagen bringt das März-Update auch diverse Fehlerbehebungen, Neuerungen und Verbesserungen auf Grundlage eures Feedbacks mit sich: 


Wenn ihr in der Garage ein neues Teil erhaltet, ist es jetzt leichter zu erkennen. Wir haben den Feed entfernt, der eure neuen Objekte auf der rechten Bildschirmseite angezeigt hat. Stattdessen erscheint jetzt neben der Kategorie und dem Objekt ein gelbes "Neu"-Banner.
Wir haben sowohl die Intros von Tag- und Nachtrennen als auch die Jubelanimationen beim Überqueren der Ziellinie um mehr Variationen erweitert.
Weitere Individualisierungen werden eingeführt. Ihr könnt jetzt die Farbe von Fehlzündungen ändern und über den Schwarzmarkt außerdem "Beat Sync"-Neons freischalten, deren Rhythmus sich an den Takt der Ingame-Musik anpasst.
Ihr findet jetzt in den Einstellungen eine Option zur Anpassung des Kamerawackelns.
Und mehr ...

Die vollständigen Update-Notizen mit einer ausführlichen Liste der Änderungen werden wir wie üblich kurz vor Erscheinen des Updates veröffentlichen. Wir sehen uns auf den Straßen von Palm City!


----------



## Galford (2. März 2020)

5$ für EIN neues Auto ist aber schon frech* (auch wenn es ein McLaren F1 ist).
​*Need for Speed™ Heat – Am 3. Maerz treffen neue Wagen ein

*



Spoiler



Need for Speed™ Heat – Am 3. März treffen neue Wagen ein

Eine Schwarzmarktlieferung mit dem Aston Martin DB11 Volante (2018), dem McLaren F1 (1993) sowie neuen Herausforderungen und Belohnungen ist…​
Aufgepasst, Streetracer – in _Need for Speed™ Heat__trifft in Kürze eine Schwarzmarktlieferung* ein! Sie steht am 3. März in Port Murphy zur Abholung bereit und bringt einen Hauch britisches Flair mit sich.
_​_
Der Aston Martin DB11 Volante (2018) steht nicht nur für ein erstklassiges Cabrio-Fahrerlebnis, sondern besticht auch durch Effizienz, Eleganz sowie charakteristische Elemente wie den unverkennbaren Kühlergrill. Er ist außerdem standesgemäß im offiziellen "Royal Indigo"-Farbschema lackiert. Lade dir einfach das Update herunter, dann gehört er auf REP-Stufe 20 dir – ohne zusätzliche Kosten und für alle Spieler verfügbar.

Der für sein kompromissloses Pfeilspitzen-Design und Leistungsvermögen berühmte McLaren F1 (1993) ist der herausragende Supersportwagen seiner Generation. Von der Formel 1 inspiriert, wurde dieses technologische Meisterwerk bis ins letzte Detail akribisch gefertigt, um den aufregendsten Wagen der Welt zu erschaffen. Klingt das nach dem richtigen Gefährt, um über die Straßen von Palm City zu rasen? Aber sicher doch. Der McLaren F1 (1993) ist eine kostenpflichtige Freischaltung (4,99 $**) und ab REP-Stufe 30 verfügbar.

Beide Wagen sind mit eigenen Herausforderungen verbunden, die du von Raziel erhältst – einer charismatischen Persönlichkeit mit besten Beziehungen in der Streetracing-Szene von Palm City. Schließe diese Herausforderungen ab, um dir exklusive Belohnungen wie Optiktuning-Teile für deine neuen Wagen, Charakter-Outfits und zum jeweiligen Wagenthema passende Effekte zu sichern.

 Du weißt jetzt, was dich erwartet – mach dich also bereit für einen Abstecher nach Port Murphy.​_



*Mal als Vergleich mit Payback: da kostet ein normales DLC Auto einzeln 2,49 Euro, ein DLC Auto mit "Superbuild" einzeln 3,99 Euro. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob die 5$ bei Heat in 5 Euro umgerechnet werden. Edit: Ja, es sind 4,99 Euro bei Origin (ohne Access Rabatte)

Edit 2: Der McLaren kommt aber auch mit einigen neuen Events (insgesamt so ca. 17 Stück verteilt auf Tag und Nacht). Das macht den DLC dann doch ein ganzes Stück umfangreicher, und die 5 Euro erscheinen im neuen Licht.​

EDIT:
Die immens umfangreichen Patch Notes:
*NFS Heat - March Update - Update Notes : needforspeed*
​
​​


----------



## Flexsist (30. März 2020)

Hieß es nicht mal von EA, keinen zusätzlichen bezahl Content mehr zu machen? Und jetzt lese ich hier was von 5€ DLC Auto?

Also doch wieder Kundenverarsche par excellence?

Und einen Supra (weder alt noch neu) scheint es  ja wohl immer noch nicht zu geben.  

EDIT: Mein Beileid.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2020)

Nach guten 2 Monaten Pause habe ich jetzt wieder angefangen Heat zu zocken.

Eins hat sich aber nach wie vor nicht verbessert:
Heat ist nach wie vor eine Zicke was OC anbelangt > mehr als eine Erhöhung des PT ist nicht drin bei meiner Titan X-M.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2020)

Offiziell unterstützt Heat SLI ja nicht, allerdings bin auf einen Bericht gestossen dass es mit dem SLI-Profil vom 2015 Need for Speed gehen soll > ich hab dass heute Abend getestet:
Das SLI-Profil an sich läuft. 

Wie viele FPS es genau bringt kann ich leider nicht sagen, da die zweite Titan X-M meine Xeons leider ins Limit treiben. 

Ich hab zwar nie das Max-OC meiner Xeons  100%ig ausgelotet aber viel Luft nach oben ist nicht mehr, weil sie zum einen keinen offenen Multiplikator haben, noch die Nummer mit dem Fixieren des maximalen Multiplikator auf allen Kernen geht.


----------



## Galford (8. Juni 2020)

Über die Zukunft und Heat:​Shifting Gears Into the Future with Criterion and Need for Speed&#8482;



Update notes:

Need for Speed Heat - June Update - Update Notes : needforspeed

Es wird das letzte Update für Heat und die große Neuerung ist Cross-Play zwischen PS4, XboxOne und PC.



> *Release Timing - June 9*​
> 
> Xbox One - 7:00 UTC
> PS4 - 8:00 UTC
> PC - 9:00 UTC (Origin / Steam)



Also ab ca. 11 Uhr deutscher Zeit für PC.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6omnzEBedg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Oktober 2020)

Da es Heat jetzt auf Steam gibt stellt sich mir eine Frage: 

Funktioniert Heat mit der Steam Link App was den Input des Controllers angeht? 

Vielleicht könnte es jemand Testen? Möchte es ungern "umsonst" kaufen 

Grüße


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2020)

Glaube kaum das jemand hier sowas nutzt...

Btw Stance Nation ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317470769945939968

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Oktober 2020)

Nicht so cool...dann muss ich es wohl Testen


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Oktober 2020)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Da es Heat jetzt auf Steam gibt stellt sich mir eine Frage:
> 
> Funktioniert Heat mit der Steam Link App was den Input des Controllers angeht?
> 
> ...




Hab's zwar nicht auf Steam, kann aber heute Abend Mal testen wie es sich über die steam link verhält.

Man kann ja raustabben und steamfremde spiele streamen oder ähnliches

Hatte hierbei aber nie Probleme, selbst Spiele im Emulator ließen sich problemlos spielen


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Oktober 2020)

Das wäre super. 

Bei NFS 2016 ging der Controller Input nie.


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Oktober 2020)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Das wäre super.
> 
> Bei NFS 2016 ging der Controller Input nie.


So habs mal getestet, Controller war ein Xbox 360 Wireless direkt an der Steam Link angeschlossen

Input war direkt und ganz angenehm, auch wenn bei mir die Tastenbelegung irgendwie verhunzt war (liegt wohl an den Tweaks die ich wegen dem Lenkrad vorgenommen hatte)

Nur hatte bei mir die Übertragung geruckelt da ich ja nur aus der Steam Link Oberflächer herausgetappt bin um auf Origin zuzugreifen.

Ergo sollte es Einwandfrei laufen wenn du von Steam direkt startest


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Oktober 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> So habs mal getestet, Controller war ein Xbox 360 Wireless direkt an der Steam Link angeschlossen
> 
> Input war direkt und ganz angenehm, auch wenn bei mir die Tastenbelegung irgendwie verhunzt war (liegt wohl an den Tweaks die ich wegen dem Lenkrad vorgenommen hatte)
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank! Ich werde es Testen


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2021)

27 Jahre Need for Speed









						27 Years of Need for Speed
					

Be the first to cross the finish line. Second is the first to lose, as the great Ayrton Senna would say. Over the years car fanatics have...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## onlygaming (13. August 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 27 Jahre Need for Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hits and Misfires trifft es wohl für die Community ganz gut^^


----------



## ak1504 (4. September 2021)

"NFS Marathon 2021 | We play every NFS Game in chronological order"

Day 1: The Need for Speed + NFS 2





__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/kuruhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2022)

Noch schnell einsacken für geschenkt mit Amazon Prime (Geht auch mit dem kostenlosen 30 Tage Prime Test Abo)









						Prime Gaming
					






					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2022)

Die aktuelle Unite Mod ist echt Mega 









						NFSMods - NFSMods - UNITE NFS Heat
					

TUTORIAL: https://projectunite.net/tutorial FAQ: https://projectunite.net/faq // UPDATE 3.4 NEW OPTION: ONLINE PATCH. This op...




					nfsmods.xyz
				





Genau wie das Camera Tool:









						NFSMods - NFSMods - [NFSH] Camera Toolkit
					

Need for Speed: Heat - Camera Toolkit V2 The tool to control in-game camera and its various features. Tested only on LICENSED...




					nfsmods.xyz


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2022)

Bis 11. Oktober NFS Heat Deluxe Edition für 3,50€









						Save 95% on Need for Speed™ Heat on Steam
					

Hustle by day and risk it all at night in Need for Speed™ Heat Deluxe Edition, a white-knuckle street racer, where the lines of the law fade as the sun starts to set.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2022)

*NFS Heat UNITΞ MOD *









						NFSMods - NFSMods - UNITE NFS Heat
					

TUTORIAL: https://projectunite.net/tutorial FAQ: https://projectunite.net/faq // UPDATE 3.4 NEW OPTION: ONLINE PATCH. This op...




					nfsmods.xyz
				





*Trailer:* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxJuNdL8z5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Updated Handling*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm3X1RJEn0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (2. November 2022)

*Coming soon: UNITE Heat 3.4

- We have managed to introduce changes which drastically decreased the LOD issues, meaning the textures should not be as blurry anymore at close and long ranges!


- New stunning night preset which will give you that authentic Florida night feel!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*- Eddie's Mantis kit can now be applied onto the regular R34 Skyline!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1587861375526834184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. November 2022)

*// UNITE HEAT UPDATE 3.4*









						NFSMods - NFSMods - UNITE NFS Heat
					

TUTORIAL: https://projectunite.net/tutorial FAQ: https://projectunite.net/faq // UPDATE 3.4 NEW OPTION: ONLINE PATCH. This op...




					nfsmods.xyz
				




*NEW OPTION: ONLINE PATCH*
This option allows you to play UNITE fully optimized for the online experience. Put it under the main mod for it to work.
- Cop car health bars and icons have been reverted
- Default damage and wrap quality

*CARS AND CUSTOMIZATION*
- The Wrap Editor now allows for mirroring on all parts of the car, similar to what has been implemented in UNITE Payback.
- Lucas got a new stock of tirebombs and brake calipers available on all cars. This may affect some of your current builds, so it may be worth scanning through your garage.
- Fixed fonts for 4K wraps. Words shouldn't be too tiny anymore.
- Someone finally figured out how Eddie's kit is molded - it's now available to be equipped on your regular Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34). Does not work while playing online.
- New smaller wheel sizes if you really want that tire tread.
- Legend and Hero Edition cars can now be customized (except for paint and wrap - they do not like you touching that).
- License plates updated. You can now rep Lakeshore in the Palm City streets.
- Prestige Imports double-checked their stock of Nissan GT-R Nismos and McLaren P1 GTRs and they should no longer have missing brake calipers. This is a vanilla bug, surprisingly enough.
- Casa Rivera has contacted Red Bull and got them to fix a few issues with their special edition Nissan 370Z. I guess they were busy spending too much time and money for catering.

*GAMEPLAY*
- Racer AI tweaked for balance.
- The Palm City street racing scene has evolved so much, some racers had to go, with some new kids taking their place and their cars. You'll see some new names when racing.
- To improve performance and loading, several textures have been reverted. You probably won't spot it unless you're actually playing a game of Spot the Difference.
- Reverted the REP leveling table. This might change your actual REP level, so it may be worth going for a single night run to get that tweaked.

*STORY MODE:*
- Crashes have been fixed.
- Fixed some lighting issues in cutscenes.

*POLICE*
- Cop AI tweaked for balance.
- Protocols in PCPD have changed: They now take longer to bust you and Killswitches are lowered.
- Damage has been adjusted further. There still might be quirks here and there, but that's mostly down to how the game itself calculates damage.

*SOUND*
- Sounds of all Ultimate Forced Induction upgrades have been tweaked and updated.
- The McLaren F1 and Lamborghini Murcielago SV both got sound updates; now these pairs of V12s are screaming! (And the F1's begging you to not do an RB swap)

*VISUALS AND UI*
- Slight update to the main speedometer.
- New night skybox for that extra Florida night flair. The original skybox can be replaced back as an add-on.
- The skies have cleared and the sun's now shining - a new midday visual preset has been implemented.
- Visuals and lighting in the garage have been tweaked to help with performance.
- You sometimes see that NFS icon that indicates you've saved the game? That's swapped out for the short UNITE logo.
- Honda NSX-Rs have been thoroughly checked by Casa Rivera and they should be properly projecting their headlights at night.
- Several text strings have been fixed.
- Axed that floating lens flare that was particularly noticeable at night. It wasn't really a bug, in fact that is how cameras actually work; but it was a visual nuisance for most.
- The colored lights on the virtual warehouse (the area you see in the start, car select, and dealership screens) have been brought back, much to the approval of Palm City's local neon light makers.
- Removed rain from the midday and sunset presets. Wouldn't make much sense for an extremely sun-soaked area with minimal clouds to have rain pouring all over the place.
- Updated a few billboards, some advertisers' contracts have expired.


----------



## ak1504 (9. November 2022)

Jetzt gratis bei Steam und Origin: McLaren F1-Schwarzmarktlieferung









						Save 100% on Need for Speed™ Heat - McLaren F1 Black Market Delivery on Steam
					

A new shipment has arrived to the dockyard of Palm City.




					store.steampowered.com


----------

